# Update of my wine and brewing area



## winebreath (Dec 18, 2011)

Just felt like sharing this because I have been enjoying it sooo much.

Did finally pick out a name for my place.
I call it 'TangleFoot Tavern' 

The first pic is from just entering from outside. A good friend of mine that buys hay from me also runs part of a big metal fab shop and I ask him if he could make me a sign, and he did. That's it at the top of the stairs.

Then the second pic is as you go down the stairs right above the doorway is this mirrored sign that my son and his wife had made for me.
If'n ya look real hard you can see me takin' the picture.

Then you enter my brewing area. One of my dogs 'Emmy' had to get in the pic.

Then the last one is of my new fireplace...........well sorta.......it's a DVD that I found at Sam's Club today.......but I kinda think it adds some ambiance(kinda of a big word fer me but I think I used it right) to the place.

Hope you enjoy
Later-wb-out


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice, wb! Very nice!


----------



## Flem (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks nice, winebreath.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2011)

What an awesome space you have. I love the metal sign!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice, WB. You are a real professional. I like all the stainless steel. You have some bucks tied up in this space. What is the puppy's name?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, thats a great rustic place.


----------



## winebreath (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks alot for the comments.
I have worked hard on this old basement all year and it has finally come together. Just adding the finishing touches here and there.
Even broke down and put in a upflush toilet........gettin to cold to run outside and P by the tree.

Thanks again, and you all come over sometime!

Later..wb-out


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice space!


----------



## timber (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the ideal retirement plan!
Nice job, keep up the great work.
Yup, the DVD does look to warm things up ... love the stainless work space.


----------



## Winegirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice set up! Love the signs. You're fireplace looks very similar to ours, we have the channel that plays the 'yuletide log' this time of year.


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2011)

wow, very nice. Hopefully, I will have an area like that some day.


----------



## Arne (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey W.B.
Will have to see that in person one of these days. After it warms up will get your address and one day when it is too windy to be out on the water at Glen Elder we will have to road trip down and see ya. Take care and your wine room looks good. Arne.


----------



## winebreath (Dec 22, 2011)

you would be more than welcome anytime Arne.

A friend of ours recently bought a lot by Glenn Elder and wants us to come up and do alittle , so maybe we can meet up there sometime this spring/summer also.

Hope to meet ya soon
Later.wb-out


----------

